# Ou se situe la base longue-pointe?



## QCsoldier (19 Aug 2008)

tout est dans le titre! il a tu quelque qui sait c'est ou précisément je dois m'y rendre pour la journée de lancement! je coris que je dois acceder le coté nord que l'ont ma dit! merci d'avance!


----------



## aesop081 (19 Aug 2008)

C'est sure la rue Notre-Dame


----------



## aesop081 (19 Aug 2008)

6769, rue Notre-Dame est,


----------



## QCsoldier (19 Aug 2008)

si je dois me rendre sur le coté nord c par la?


----------



## aesop081 (19 Aug 2008)

QCsoldier said:
			
		

> si je dois me rendre sur le coté nord c par la?



Ecoute, je suis loin de Montreal donc je ne peut pas te prendre par la main. J'ai utiliser google pur trouver l'adresse ( tu aurais put faire ca aussi), je ne sait pas ou tu doits the rendre et certainement pas comment y aller.

Ca fait longtems que je n'ai pas eter a LP.


----------



## QCsoldier (19 Aug 2008)

c'est bon! merci pour l'info! a+


----------



## davidk (19 Aug 2008)

Notre-Dame ???

Hochelaga et Langelier. Metro Langelier + bus 33 sud pour le coté nord.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Aug 2008)

HighlandIslander said:
			
		

> Notre-Dame ???



http://www.hotfrog.ca/Companies/Bfc-Garnison-Longue-Pointe



> 6560 Rue Hochelaga Bureau E206, Montréal H1N 1X9, Quebec
> p: 5142522777



http://www.contractscanada.gc.ca/fr/qc-f.htm



> Base des Forces canadiennes de Montréal
> 6769, rue Notre-Dame est, Bat.10, 202e Dépot D'Atelier
> Longue-Pointe (Québec), H1N 2E9
> Tél : 514-252-2777


----------



## davidk (19 Aug 2008)

L'addresse sur Notre-Dame, c'est le coté sud, non?



			
				QCsoldier said:
			
		

> si je dois me rendre sur le coté nord c par la?


----------



## QCsoldier (19 Aug 2008)

donc c'est Hochelaga il messemblasi aussi avoir etendu cette rue la! merci bien pour cette info précise HighlandIslander


----------



## geo (19 Aug 2008)

QC tu cherches qoui tout au fait à Longue Pointe ???

De toute façon, par transport publique - Métro Langelier et autobus 33 direction Sud...
pour le côté nord tu dois débarquer à Pierre de coubertin et Langelier puis marcher le bloque jusqu'à la guerrite (si tu as ta carte d'accès)... sinon, débarque à la rue Haig et Hochelaga - passe par le Tim Horton pour me ramasser un café (noir, sans sucre) et tu marches ensuite à la guerrite de sécurité ou tu auras la chance de parler au garde de sécurité.

pour le quartier maitre, continue sur la 33 sur la rue Haig.  Après le viaduc, tu passe un cimetière de véhicules "scrap".. tu déparque au 1er hangar sur la ligne.... 

pour le côté sud... continue sur la 33 jusqu'à son terminus sur la rue Notre Dame... puis marche vers l'ouest - jusqu'a la guerrite sur la rue notre dame.


----------



## geo (20 Aug 2008)

Ouais... les écoles sont sous le commandement des Académies de la défence... dons pas sous notre contrôle.
Voudrais bien te venir en aide mais c'est pas dans mon domaine... tout de moin - pas cette semaine.

Chimo!


----------



## QCsoldier (20 Aug 2008)

c'est la journée de lancement! de mon régiment( maisonneuve ) donc il va avoir un bbq et de la biere au menu a ce qu'ont ma dit ca se passe le 6 septembre! et on ma dit de me rendre coté nord!


----------



## geo (20 Aug 2008)

Donc....
par transport publique - Métro Langelier et marche 3 blocs vers le sud jusqu'à la base OU
autobus 33 direction Sud débarque à Pierre de coubertin et Langelier puis marcher le bloque jusqu'à la guerrite (si tu as ta carte d'accès)... sinon, débarque à la rue Haig et Hochelaga - passe par le Tim Horton pour ramasser un café et marches ensuite à la guerrite de sécurité ou tu auras la chance d'avoir des directions du garde de sécurité.


----------



## timstec (20 Aug 2008)

Hochelaga/Langilier = Nord
Notre-Dame= Sud


----------



## QCsoldier (21 Aug 2008)

lol merci beaucoup les gars! 

p.s: geo je boit pas de café


----------



## QCsoldier (21 Aug 2008)

c'est vraiment nécessaire le café??


----------



## geo (22 Aug 2008)

Heh... le café est pour le commissionnaire à la guerrite ;D
Ça en prends du café pour surveiller une entrée la fin de semaine.

Si je ne suis pas la samedi matin... commencez sans moi


----------



## QCsoldier (22 Aug 2008)

ah je voit! y risque d'en recevoir en modit du café si tout le monde fait ca!.....donc tu va etre la geo ?


----------



## geo (23 Aug 2008)

En esprit - sinon en corp....

Il y en a déjà assez avec un Adjuc/SMR non?
T'en veux deux ???


----------

